

Cloud app functionality on Linux using +Dropbox - mueller
https://plus.google.com/u/1/109355099190370774688/posts/ZmHemx1v7Ud

======
leafo
Here's my two line shell script that accomplishes the same thing (sans
dropbox). Been using it for years and it's a lifesaver.

<https://gist.github.com/1683661>

You need scrot, xclip, and libnotify. Set up private key ssh access to your
webserver and update the directories/url and you're good to go.

------
hardik988
Disclaimer: Plug

To learn Ruby, I wrote a script to make command-line uploads easier. It
currently supports S3 (including torrent and authenticated expiring URLs),
Cloudapp, and Imgur (for images). You can check it out here:

<http://code.hardikr.com/mishare>

PS : I know it's not the most portable script it the world, but it works like
a charm once installed..

------
NanoWar
Why use a custom python script when you can just copy the screenshot into your
dropbox folder? Ok, I guess it's for when you don't use the nautilus extension
and don't link your filesystem with DB...

Would be cool if you could change the output location of compiz' "windows key
+ mouse rectangle produces screen shot" add on.

------
spindritf
Lookit <https://launchpad.net/lookit> supposedly supports CloudApp, I didn't
test that however.

------
jeffbarr
You can also run Dropbox on your Linux system.

I use a Dropbox directory to share content between my Linux desktop and my
Windows laptop.

------
bildschirm
Works nice! Thanks! Great work... Can you open source the code?

